# Adding new fish of same species



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon that I admittedly made a few mistakes with when I originally stocked it. I have a single clown loach and a single killifish. I now know that both of these fish do better in schools. I am upgrading to a 75 gallon and want to do it right. The fish are both about 2 years old now. Would it be a good idea to get a couple more of each species be a good idea? Would the fish I have now integrate well?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If they are natural schoolers,I think they will do just fine with additions of their species.They may be apprehensive at first but should settle right in before you know it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With the killies make sure they are the same, don't want to mix species. The clown if you get more of those I hope you have plans on at least a 100 gal in the not so far future as they get 12 inches and just about as big around.


----------

